# Light weight lifters



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I checked the difference between the regular mk2 lifters and the mk4's. 
mk2 lifter: 68.4 g
mk4 lifter: 49.6 g
18.8g(27.5%) lighter
You can see from underneath they removed a bunch of material so I assume that's where the weight goes. I am going to take the lifters and compare them in a couple heads just for sizing purposes. If they both fit the same i am going to send the mk2 lifters back and get all mk4.


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (darksideofthemn)*

Can you get us a part number for that MK4 lifter? Does it fit in a 85-92 hydro head?
Sean


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (saporter)*

Sorry about the delay on the turn out with the lifters.
The head they were going into needed more work so I haven't built it yet. Once I do that, I will place the normal lifters and the one mk4 into the head and check for bore differences and check the lifter height with a true bar.
I will try to get pics of the lifters if I can find a digi cam that really show the difference if I do get them I will need to have someone else post them for me them. 
I will look at the packaging for a part number but I don't recall one on there. Just call a parts place like http://www.germanautoparts.com and see if they can give you a number. That's the place I bought the one I have so I know they have them.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

There is a big post in the 16V forum about this. They concluded that the AEG had the lightest lifters. They should fit cross and counter flow hyd heads with big valves.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Light weight lifters (darksideofthemn)*

part number is 050 109 309 H 
if i'm not mistaken


----------



## teraance roush (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (draculia)*

they are the same size,, thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (teraance roush)*

I weighed my new TT lifters vs OEM lifers.
The OEM lifters were dry ! and the TT ones were in an oild bag , 
maybe they weigh even less.
TT lifters = 50.g
OEM = 80.g
A whoping 30grams lighter is still imperesive. 
1/4 lb less in my valve train ! 
I purcahced mine from Scirocco53


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*

p.s I used a small digital pocket scale.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_I weighed my new TT lifters vs OEM lifers.
The OEM lifters were dry ! and the TT ones were in an oild bag , 
maybe they weigh even less.
TT lifters = 50.g
OEM = 80.g
A whoping 30grams lighter is still imperesive. 
1/4 lb less in my valve train ! 
I purcahced mine from Scirocco53 


I didn't see a parts listing on the TT webpage for light weight lifters? Do you have a URL?


----------



## jljohnson85 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_p.s I used a small digital pocket scale. 
 And why do you have this small scale?


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (jljohnson85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jljohnson85* »_ And why do you have this small scale?








I think they are used in the agriculture industry.


----------



## teraance roush (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (B_Heezy)*

cocaine hocienda!!! sp?


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (teraance roush)*

heres mine 
TT Lightweight lifters = 50g's 
O.E.M = 80g's!
I used a pocket scale also 
note: lifters were not 100% DRY


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*

I dont see them on tech tonics site anymore...
perhaps they were just mk4 lifters and people brusted their bubbbble


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_I dont see them on tech tonics site anymore...
perhaps they were just mk4 lifters and people brusted their bubbbble









Yup just like Turbo diesel springs are HD springs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Fox-N-It)*

"Hey here's a good money maker... lets call it something cool and inflate the prices!"


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

so will the MK4 lifter will work in a CIS head as a light weight lifter?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_so will the MK4 lifter will work in a CIS head as a light weight lifter?

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AEG are the lifters of choice.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (ToddA1)*

Are there any lightweight lifters out there for a solid head??


----------



## dragonbyu (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (machschnelGTI)*

i would too like to know about lightweight lifters for a solid head


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Light weight lifters (dragonbyu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonbyu* »_i would too like to know about lightweight lifters for a solid head

Same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (RoccinStrybs84)*

AEG lifters in a 91 Digi II head? Fit right in or machining neccesary? TD springs on the same head?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

AEG lifters and TD springs will all fit in any 8V digi head.


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_A whoping 30grams lighter is still imperesive. 
1/4 lb less in my valve train ! 

hpoe your not using the scale to sell stuff, or i'd invest in a calculator, too! 30g's = less than 1/8th lb.
28g's = 1 0z
16oz = 1lb.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (hackaholic)*

What turbo diesel springs? MK3 or MK4? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AEG are the lifters of choice.

Have you tried this modification?I am in the market for lifters as I have allready bought the Valve Springs when Autotech had the sale.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What turbo diesel springs? MK3 or MK4? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

MK2
I bought my lifters from TT before I figured this out but I have had friend that have done it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
I bought my lifters from TT before I figured this out but I have had friend that have done it.

This is rather interesting indeed....
can anyone get a dealer listing (







) for AEG Lifters?


----------



## coneracer (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Light weight lifters (RoccinStrybs84)*

Any word on the solid lifter head applications?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (coneracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coneracer* »_Any word on the solid lifter head applications?

Highly unlikely,
My only suggestion would be to make the shims from aluminum


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
MK2
I bought my lifters from TT before I figured this out but I have had friend that have done it.

There was a MK2 Turbo Diesel? Or do you mean just plain 1.6L diesels? Where would i buy these things?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (secondgen)*

The TT ones are late ABA / MK4 lifters I get them for $10 a piece locally


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (darksideofthemn)*

I was thinking about it and I don't understand the real point of using light weight lifters. I can understand light weight parts in the rotating assembly, but the lifters just sit in their bores. can someone explan this to me. or are people just using the to lose 150 grams off their car???


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_There was a MK2 Turbo Diesel? Or do you mean just plain 1.6L diesels? Where would i buy these things?

Last TD I raped in the JY was that of an 86.
Anyone looking for a manifold or DP for one btw???


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_I was thinking about it and I don't understand the real point of using light weight lifters. I can understand light weight parts in the rotating assembly, but the lifters just sit in their bores. can someone explan this to me. or are people just using the to lose 150 grams off their car??? 

Think about it this way... each lifter moves up and down in its bore once every 4 strokes right? So that means that if your engine is turning at 4000 RPM then each lifter is moving down then up 1000 times every minute... By having lighter weight lifters (and lightweight retainers and stiffer springs) you can rev up the engine higher with much less chance of doing damage to the valvetrain.
The laws of motion: An object in motion tends to stay in motion unless acted upon by a stronger force, and an object at rest stays at rest unless acted upon by a force. So when each of your lifters is being pushed down by the camshaft lobe, when it reaches the open position, the spring (a force) pushes it back up to close it. The main thing to notice here is that it actually costs _Energy_ to stop the lifter from travelling downward, and to start it on its journey upward.

If that doesn't click, then think of it this way: Hold a small stone in your hand and shake it up and down. Now take a bowling ball and try to shake it up and down. It will take a lot more energy/strength to stop the bowling ball from travelling downward and start lifting it back up, whereas the stone being much lighter takes much less effort to move up and down...

Did that help?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
Last TD I raped in the JY was that of an 86.
Anyone looking for a manifold or DP for one btw???

I'll take the manifold if you got it.....anything your lookin for?


_Modified by JediKGB at 9:13 AM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Jettaboy1884)*

I get it. thanks for the explanation


----------



## kid709394 (Jan 26, 2005)

can sum1 please confirmed that if the mk4 lifter fit mk2 RV engine digi2? thanks


----------



## Man&Golf (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (kid709394)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kid709394* »_can sum1 please confirmed that if the mk4 lifter fit mk2 RV engine digi2? thanks

yups, hydraulic lifters .........so yups.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

A little off topic, but crossflow valve stems are thinner than counterflow valve stems... If you are removing the valve guides to do a P&P, you could probably replace them with crossflow valves and guides.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

not get everyone of the current thread - but for more information and sources on the hydralic lifters mentioned at the begining of the thread there is a very long running discussion on the lifters in the 16V forum.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Light Lifters*

48g lifters are readily available.
We have a bunch left. $7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Light Lifters (Wizard-of-OD)*

Where do I find light lifters for a mk1 solid lifter 1.8 GTI head?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Light Lifters (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Where do I find light lifters for a mk1 solid lifter 1.8 GTI head?

only way you can reduce the weight of a solid lifter is by using a lighter shim.I am unsure if there is a company making lightened shims.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Light weight lifters (hackaholic)*

_hpoe your not using the scale to sell stuff, or i'd invest in a calculator, too! 30g's = less than 1/8th lb.
28g's = 1 0z
16oz = 1lb._
30G's X 8 Lifters = 240G of less weight
I was














, its more than half a pound less in the valve train








My car booogies







but i need megasquirt BADLY


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Light Lifters (apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apex* »_









i am all over this like a fat chick at a buffet line


----------



## set_aus (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Light Lifters (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Where do I find light lifters for a mk1 solid lifter 1.8 GTI head?

If they are 35mm then I've heard that the Alfa 35mm lifters are the ones to go for. Much lighter. As a bonus they are flat top, no no shims to fall out.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

So...does it REALLY make any difference in performance?!


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*

BTW...how about its oil spot/hole?! Is it the same size in both of them?!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_So...does it REALLY make any difference in performance?!

That depends, if your engine was working well and all you change are the lifters then the difference will be imperceptible. Basically, the lightweight lifters mean your valve springs don't have to work as hard so you can use a bigger cam or rev higher before you get valve float then you would with stardard lifter.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Fine, but...how about its oil spot/hole?! Is it the same size in both of them?!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Fine, but...how about its oil spot/hole?! Is it the same size in both of them?!

I don't know. Just curious though, why's that important to you?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I was thinking about oil pressure and when lifters become "dry"/knocking (dunno the right word to use) due to low pressure or high revs.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*

I can't see that being an issue at least not with respect to the size of the hole, as long as you've got adequate oil pressure, the lifter should operate as they're designed to.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

The hydraulic pistons fill with oil and are not directly "pressurized" by the oil feed hole per se.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_There is a big post in the 16V forum about this. They concluded that the AEG had the lightest lifters. *They should fit cross and counter flow hyd heads with big valves.*

why does this person specifiy the big valves?
the big and small valve head lifters are identical as far as i know, anybody have information?


----------



## rev2red (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Jettaboy1884)*

I didn't ask the question, but I agree completely with the answer.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Light weight lifters (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_Think about it this way... each lifter moves up and down in its bore once every 4 strokes right? So that means that if your engine is turning at 4000 RPM then each lifter is moving down then up 1000 times every minute... By having lighter weight lifters (and lightweight retainers and stiffer springs) you can rev up the engine higher with much less chance of doing damage to the valvetrain.
The laws of motion: An object in motion tends to stay in motion unless acted upon by a stronger force, and an object at rest stays at rest unless acted upon by a force. So when each of your lifters is being pushed down by the camshaft lobe, when it reaches the open position, the spring (a force) pushes it back up to close it. The main thing to notice here is that it actually costs _Energy_ to stop the lifter from travelling downward, and to start it on its journey upward.

If that doesn't click, then think of it this way: Hold a small stone in your hand and shake it up and down. Now take a bowling ball and try to shake it up and down. It will take a lot more energy/strength to stop the bowling ball from travelling downward and start lifting it back up, whereas the stone being much lighter takes much less effort to move up and down...

Did that help?

hahahaha stones and bowlings balls.... i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hey so excuse my ignorance on aba motors.... but if i were to go down to my local parts guys, will any year mk4 work? so if i tell him i need 16 lifters from a 99 2.0 jetta, i'll get what i need?
also how much should these be a piece, im guessing no more than $10 a piece right? maybe $12 with tax 
also, TT sells HD springs as diesel springs aye? so can somone tell me if the autotech springs are diesel springs? if not which ones have a higher spring rate?


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

i have used sets for sale im me


----------

